# am i entitled to a copy of document i signed ?



## theengineer (17 Feb 2009)

to make a long story short, my car broke down while under warranty. The garage produced a document which i had to sign. They told me it was so they could get paid. The problem is that they will not provide me with a copy of what i signed.

Am I entitled to this copy?
If so can you source reasons.

Many thanks


----------



## Eblanoid (17 Feb 2009)

[broken link removed]

Under Section 3 of the Data Protection Acts, you have a right to find out, free of charge, if a person (an individual or an organisation) holds information about you.  You also have a right to be given a description of the information and to be told the purpose(s) for holding your information.
 You must make the request in writing.  The person must send you the information within 21 days.
 Under Section 4 of the Data Protection Acts, you also have a right to get a copy of your personal information.  This  applies to all types of information -for example, written details about you  held electronically or on paper, photographs and CCTV images.   You are also entitled to know where the information was obtained, how it has  been  used and if it has been passed on to anyone else.  All you need do is write to the person or organisation holding the information.  You need not quote the Data Protection Acts, but it is a good idea to do so.  Your letter might read something like:


----------



## theengineer (17 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

Engineer, I would go back to the garage and demand a copy. Quote the law above and say that if they won't show it to you, you WILL be taking it further.

Be strong! Usually a mention of a law brings people around pretty quick


----------



## theengineer (18 Feb 2009)

thanks


----------



## Draj (24 May 2012)

First off, sorry to bump an old thread....

I work in North America, and I got excited about the original answer to the original question, but soon realized that is only for Ireland/Britain.  Does anyone know of a law similar in the U.S.?


----------

